# Vacuum line....carb to distributor, or where?



## mysweet63

I had my 63 locked up a few days ago, and noticed a little hose hanging under it...followed it back up the engine compartment, and it leads to the back of my carb, so I know its a vacuum line, but where should it go to? My car had been driving fine with that hose just dangling but I wanted to make sure if it need to go somewhere like the distributor, because the vacuum line port on my distributor doesn't have a line going to it.... I have the stock 283 sbc and the carburetor I have on it is like the stock 2 barrel Rochester, just remanufactured.....thanks guys


----------



## CoupeDTS

Well anything else missing a vacuum line? The ones in the back may go to some other vacuum distribution blocks on the firewall or long ones might go to the tranny or things on the wheel wells


----------



## Lowridingmike

If its under the car and is full vacuum its your shift... I bet your car won't shift outta 1st..


----------



## mysweet63

No, like I said the car drives fine, its the two speed powerglide, and shifts at around 15-20 mph


----------



## Lowridingmike

Well theres only 3 vacuum lines you NEED to run the car. One for the shift (goes to side of tranny), one for the brakes (goes to booster), and one for distrubutor advance.. And all three of these take full vacuum. If it's neither of these three, Any other would be partial vacuum and would be for emissions. I didn't think anythign that old would have emissions so from there I'd be stumped.. lolz


----------



## mysweet63

Good point mike, ima check up on that....


----------



## mysweet63

I can cross off the the booster because my ride is drum all around, leaving the granny and distributor a possibilty, and like I said, there isn't a hose going to the advance.....hmmmm


----------



## Lowridingmike

Hmm is right. This oughta be interesting! lolz How was it running right w/o it is the question now?


----------



## dameon

pic of the hose might speed things up


----------



## dcairns

Lowridingmike said:


> Well theres only 3 vacuum lines you NEED to run the car. One for the shift (goes to side of tranny), one for the brakes (goes to booster), and one for distrubutor advance.. And all three of these take full vacuum. If it's neither of these three, Any other would be partial vacuum and would be for emissions. I didn't think anythign that old would have emissions so from there I'd be stumped.. lolz


There is a fourth if you have A/C. On my car, it goes from the manifold tap to the blower box. Under the dash is a vacuum switch that works the Suction Throttle Valve on the A/C system.











This is the hard line and T fitting that goes down to the power glide











You can see that fitting/line where the rubber hose from the vacuum advance can connects to it. The rubber hose going forward connects to the carburetor. You can see the rubber turns to hard line (obscured by the bigger hose going to the choke heater tube).















mysweet63 said:


> I can cross off the the booster because my ride is drum all around, leaving the granny and distributor a possibilty, and like I said, there isn't a hose going to the advance.....hmmmm


It is not a matter of drum or disk, it is a matter of power brakes (with vacuum booster) or not. My car has stock drums, but power brakes, so it has the line going to the booster from the manifold.





mysweet63 said:


> I had my 63 locked up a few days ago, and noticed a little hose hanging under it...followed it back up the engine compartment, and it leads to the back of my carb, so I know its a vacuum line, but where should it go to? My car had been driving fine with that hose just dangling but I wanted to make sure if it need to go somewhere like the distributor, because the vacuum line port on my distributor doesn't have a line going to it.... I have the stock 283 sbc and the carburetor I have on it is like the stock 2 barrel Rochester, just remanufactured.....thanks guys


Perhaps it is the PCV hose. Look at this picture and see if either case matches your car. Notice the different caps on the oil fill tube. Closed system was a California emissions requirement back in the day.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Oh, this is perfect thanks dcairns! Right click save!


----------



## mysweet63

Thanks dcairns, after looking at the picture of the oil fill tube, I have the one with the vented cap, and my carb has that fitting on the back where it says positive ventilation valve....so then that hose goes to somewhere on the intake manifold?


----------



## dcairns

Early small blocks had a vent hole cast into the back the block, next to the distributer. This hole goes down to the lifter valley area. In this picture the front of the block is on the right. The vent hole is on the left above the distributer hole.











Not my engine, but you can see the hose reaching around the back side of the distributer.


----------

